# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  ساخت User در Sqlserver

## Abbas Naghdi

سلام ... کسی میتونه بگه چطور باید یه یوزر در Sql ایجاد کنم با کد نویسی ؟

----------


## parnian man

Use YourDatabase;
GO

IF NOT EXISTS (SELECT * FROM sys.database_principals WHERE name = N'NewAdminName')
BEGIN
    CREATE USER [NewAdminName] FOR LOGIN [NewAdminName]
    EXEC sp_addrolemember N'db_owner', N'NewAdminName'
END;
GO

----------

